# Ever had a really outstanding course?



## rails (May 11, 2014)

Hey all,

I had a really sensational course this weekend. It was actually fire-related rather than EMS-related, but it was nonetheless outstanding. It was just one of those courses that taught you a lot academically and also gave you an immense amount of hands-on experience (the 10 hours of training yesterday flew by in no time!).

Have any of y'all had a truly outstanding day-long, weekend-long, or week-long course that left you feeling almost awestruck? (Not something like a full EMT program, but some kind of Continuing Education-type course most likely.)

What, for you personally, makes for a top-notch course? Is it rigor? Academics? Is it hands-on experience? All of these?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 11, 2014)

SLAM (street level airway management) was good. Lots of hands on. I also took the airway/cadaver lab course at ShockTrauma in Baltimore. Excellent hands on and lots of little tips and tricks.


----------



## rails (May 11, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> SLAM (street level airway management) was good. Lots of hands on. I also took the airway/cadaver lab course at ShockTrauma in Baltimore. Excellent hands on and lots of little tips and tricks.





Both sound cool. I wasn't aware of SLAM before -- looks awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 11, 2014)

Fundamental Critical Care Support (FCCS) was real solid. Focuses on the first 24 hours of care of a critical patient by non-intensivist clinicians. Very appropriate for paramedics IMO, even though it isn't marketed towards EMS.

STABLE was good, too. Sort of a "beyond NRP" course for neonatal management.


----------



## rails (May 11, 2014)

Halothane said:


> Fundamental Critical Care Support (FCCS) was real solid. Focuses on the first 24 hours of care of a critical patient by non-intensivist clinicians. Very appropriate for paramedics IMO, even though it isn't marketed towards EMS.
> 
> STABLE was good, too. Sort of a "beyond NRP" course for neonatal management.



Thanks! I think I shall craft a wishlist of future training. FCCS in particular sounds like a worthwhile future course.


----------



## polisciaggie (May 12, 2014)

+1 for SLAM. I went to their class a few years back in Dallas, unfortunately it looks like that might have been their last class.

Or maybe not, I just checked their website and they finally have some classes scheduled!


----------



## TransportJockey (May 12, 2014)

I loved my STABLE course. Very well put together. And I see at least two classes I wanna take now


----------



## ZombieEMT (May 12, 2014)

I would have to say that the best course I took was a medical legal course. It was a very informative and interesting course. Additionally, the instructor managed to make a class that could be very boring to a fun and interactive setting.

Also, I find the New Jersey Conference on EMS to be very good. There are many courses jammed into a three day weekend. It is a great way to earn CEUs and advance your education. Additionally, I have had the opportunity in competing in the NJ METI Games for the last two conferences. It is an EMS based competition that gives real life scenarios. It is a great learning experience and very fun.


----------



## rails (May 12, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I loved my STABLE course. Very well put together. And I see at least two classes I wanna take now



I'll have to consider STABLE, as well. It's been mentioned by you and Halothane. Thanks!


----------



## mycrofft (May 12, 2014)

Anatomy/physical exam with Drs Metcalf (husband and wife) at UNMC Omaha, 1982. Textbook was Tortora, with an inch-thick 6 X 8 inch ring bound volume written and illustrated by Mr Metcalf himself.


----------



## LondonMedic (May 13, 2014)

I thought PERT (Pre-hospital & Emergency Resuscitative Thoracotomy) was pretty high speed.


----------



## rails (May 14, 2014)

LondonMedic said:


> I thought PERT (Pre-hospital & Emergency Resuscitative Thoracotomy) was pretty high speed.



That sounds like a challenging course! For ED physicians mostly?


----------



## LondonMedic (May 15, 2014)

rails said:


> That sounds like a challenging course! For ED physicians mostly?


EM & PHEM consultants mostly.


----------



## Bearamedic (May 29, 2014)

Acls for experienced providers. 


And an obgyn class i took once, "how far along are you? Do you know the baby daddy?"

Stable is a must have for its information, but my stable class was dry boring, and light on usable info.


----------

